# 2v1 golf format



## Kellfire (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like a society game we have next week may have one game of 4bbb with only three men due to a cry off. 

One proposed method was that if the single player wins of the three, he takes the point. If he finishes second, it's a halve. He loses if third. 

This doesn't seem ideal to me...

Any suggestions on how to play 2v1 in a fairer style?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 6, 2013)

Use a format we call Split Six but there other names for it. All 3 have a chance of winning but if 2 are on the same side they have a slight advantage.

Split six
Handicap allowance is Â¾ of difference from lowest of 3 players in group.
6 points per hole at stake on each hole â€“ either 4-2-0, 4-1-1,
 3-3-0, or 2-2-2.
Rules of golf for strokeplay apply although putts may be conceded if other 2 players agree.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rosecott's suggestion is good if you're happy playing each man for himself. It keeps the game interesting for a long time because you can make up a lot of points quickly.

Our little group had a player missing one week but we like matchplay, so the low hcap played against the better ball of the other two, but with no shots given. The hc's were 6, 11 and 12 and it worked out to a close game. I guess it depends what your handicaps are.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 7, 2013)

Try Bingo Bango Bongo, works well for 3 players as there is 3 points available on each hole.


----------

